
Pilot's Rare Trip Around Area 51 Includes Pics of Range Targets Drone Bases, UFO - SirLJ
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/32951/pilots-rare-trip-around-area-51-includes-pics-of-range-targets-drone-bases-ufo-legends
======
BrowserMeeting
Also shows Papoose Lake, the infamous lake from the Bob Lazar story - S4.

